# CAN Bus Kommunikation



## Tool (26 November 2010)

Hy@all,

ich versuche seit einigen Tagen einen Kommunikation über CANopen Bus aufzubauen. Doch ich verzweifel an der PDO deklarartion und dem einbinden von Kommandos. Aber vorweg der IST Zustand:

Beckhoff CX1100-> CANopen Koppler EL6751 -> Antriebsregler

Im System Manager habe ich anfangs keine Probleme gehabt. CX angesprochen und via Scan meinen Koppler eingefügt. Anschließend Feldbusscan und tada mein Regler wird eingebunden (Endsprechende ESD Datei liegt im Verzeichniss). Eine passende Parameterliste und der Frameaufbau habe ich von dem Regler auch. Aber jetzt kommt mein Knackpunkt, ich habe jetzt so viel über PDOs, SDOs, COB und COB ID gelesen da seh ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr. 

Kann mir jemand einfach erklären wie ich weiter vorgehen muss? 


Ich danke im vorraus für eine Antwort.

Gruß da Tool


----------



## StructuredTrash (26 November 2010)

Tja, das ist der Punkt, an dem es spannend wird. Es kommt darauf an, wie aussagekräftig die EDS-Datei ist.
Wenn im System Manager für den Antriebsregler RxPDO's und TxPDO's angezeigt werden und die Ein-bzw. Ausgangsbereiche der PDO's bereits Variablen enthalten, brauchst Du diese nur mit Variablen deines TwinCat-Projektes verknüpfen. Wenn nicht, musst Du PDO's und/oder Variablen anhand der Regler-Doku selbst anlegen.


----------



## Tool (2 Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Antwort und Sorry das ich mich erst jetzt wieder melde.

Zur EDS Datei:
Diese fügt mir zich Tx & RxPDOs ein, aber nur ein PDO1 mit jeweils nur eine Variable (Array [0..7] vom Typ USINT ). 

Genau das scheint das Problem zu sein. Ich bekomme es noch nicht hin in dem Reiter Prozessdaten die deklaration so zu ändern wie er eigentlich sein mus. Also spaltet sich aber Logischer weise mein PDO in zwei Teile.

Teil A: Die Variablen die ich versenden Will: Start, Geschwindigkeit etc.
Teil B: Ich muss in diesem Reiter Prozessdaten genau sagen mit welchem Funktions Objekt (SDO) ich die Variable verbinden möchte. Sonst weiß mein Busteilnehmer ja garnicht was ich von Ihm will.

Leider wirft mir im Moment mein TwinCat nach dem Würfeln alles über Board und präsentiert mir wieder den Array :sb13:. Ich Hoffe wen ich das richtig hinbekomme, läuft die Kiste. Dan gibts erstmal ein kühles Blondes 

Falls jemand weiß wie man das Fabriziert, ich bin für jede Hilfe Dankbar. Sollte ich schneller sein, werd ich euch die Lösung schreiben.


Gruß
Tool (Yes we CAN)


----------



## StructuredTrash (3 Dezember 2010)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du dem Gerät in den PDO's mitteilen musst, welche Objekte angesprochen werden sollen? Das wäre sehr ungewöhnlich. Normalerweise wird dem Teilnehmer bei der Businitialisierung mit Hilfe von SDO's mitgeteilt, wie die Daten in den PDO's zu interpretieren sind. Die anschliessend während des Betriebs gesendeten PDO's enthalten nur die eigentlichen Prozessdaten.
Um was für einen Antriebsregler handelt es sich überhaupt? Vielleicht kannst Du auch mal die EDS-Datei hier einstellen.


----------

